# shhhh....



## Tammy (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## anton980 (Jan 19, 2005)

That's cool!  Nice cropping
Is it a self portrait?  And how was it done?


----------



## Tammy (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks - glad you liked.  This was done by creating a duplicate layer - Gaussian Blur - Inverting the layer then applying the addition filter (I don't have PS so I'm not sure if the process names are the same).  Then I created a duplicate image - filtered out the white parts from the lines and applies drop shadowing.


----------



## manda (Jan 19, 2005)

cool stuff tammy! how logn did it take?


----------



## Tammy (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Manda, only took a few minutes.


----------

